# pompano on the jetties? or? destin jetties help needed



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

if you were going on a day trip to destin this weekend and your wife was gona lay on the beach and you wanted to fish on the jetties, whats your suggestion, id like to catch some pompano, heard there were some on the jetties,
is it worth while and what kind of tackle? yes im a newbie to destin jetties,
or should I just lay on the beach lol.
thanks for any help provided,


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

East jettys, fish in the channel, normal pompano rod, pack your stuff into a small backpack cause your hauling the wife's stuff, keep your feet clean of sand while balancing on rocks, figure out how yer gonna haul the fish back.
And when you're walking out to the jettys, have your rod on your shoulder, reel forward. Nothing like having your flip flops kicking sand up into your reel if you're carrying the rod near your waist, tip foward.......


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Kanaka is right own but if you go down the road another mile to the west at the most you will see another opening onto the beach just past the Eglin Beach club. Much shorter safer walk. Look for the cuts in the sand bar where the water runs out from the first sandbar.


----------



## wizardfishin (May 7, 2014)

Do yall have any advice for fishing the jetties as far as tides go? I've heard folks say that the last couple hours of an incoming tide can be best for pompano, is this true for fishing the jetties as well?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Believe that's true for most any Gulf Coast fishing Wiz


----------



## wizardfishin (May 7, 2014)

Thanks. I know practically nothing about tidal influences, and currents, and how those contribute to good or bad fishing. I don't have to worry much about it up here in Birmingham.


----------

